# By Demand [September 2011]



## echoplxx (Aug 1, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting stes to the list...*
*Software:**Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:**GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:**Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:**Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:**Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:**librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses:*academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:**distrowatch.com
*Movies:**vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*PS:*To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*_


----------



## Symbianlover (Aug 1, 2011)

plz include some small full pc game for those who have not any graphics card.
And plz give firsttrack to
vb.net and adobe dreamwaver.


----------



## wunder_boy_in (Aug 1, 2011)

Adobe flash builder


----------



## TeckKy (Aug 3, 2011)

Please Include *Wine1.3+* and *Crossover Pro* for Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## Roshan9415 (Aug 5, 2011)

pls include backtrack5 r1 which going to release on 10th august and also security tube HD video presentation of wireless penetration which  is Open Source under GNU.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 7, 2011)

Plss if possible give windows vista sp1 and sp2 x86 (32 bit).and windows 7 sp1.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

My requests are as same as last months-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1444829-post12.html





Also, if possible please provide and good coloured and non silent movie.

The Yes Men is the BEST movie digit EVER gave 


Also the latest iTunes please


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

Roshan9415 said:


> pls include backtrack5 r1 which going to release on 10th august and also security tube HD video presentation of wireless penetration which  is Open Source under GNU.



Released today. It would be a worthy addition.


----------



## Anish (Aug 13, 2011)

*Fast track to Back track*
This would be much useful for the geekiest.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anish said:


> *Fast track to Back track*
> This would be much useful for the geekiest.


pls include fast-track to backtrack and backtrack os


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 14, 2011)

fast five hd in hindi again .
I have one vote also


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 14, 2011)

Roshan9415 said:


> pls include fast-track to backtrack and backtrack os



+1
and one complete tutorial of physics either from MITOCW or IITs...........


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 15, 2011)

Symbianlover said:


> plz include some small full pc game for those who have not any graphics card.
> And plz give firsttrack to
> vb.net and adobe dreamwaver.



I second this fasttrack to Dreamweaver


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Continue to include stuffs about Open Source in the magazine. Also do provide contents for users who wanna do something with Linux - OSs, Apps and guides.

Fast Track - Python or BacktrackOS
OS - Fedora 15, BacktrackOS


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello , i want a fasttrack to Dreamweaver . also include Dreamweaver cs5.5 trial in DVD an include 2 DVDs !


----------



## roushanrj776 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey! I want the wikipedia database... please. 
I have to visit to the cafe everytime to make assignment...
However, this will help me lifetime..
Please...


----------



## visvo (Aug 26, 2011)

everything is welcome provided its the best as always.


----------



## parth_dexter (Sep 1, 2011)

Can we have the video lectures of Computer Networks on DVD? I have studied just the theory part of it, and I would like to know how does it really work with real equipment. Understanding router and hub's workings on textbook pages did not make much difference. A video tutorial showing the real equipment would really help me.


----------

